# How to change any software name/label?



## Victor1996 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello guys,

I just don't know how to rename any software name/label. I already tried using "Resource Hacker" but the software didn't change it name/label.

I want to rename it into my name. Please help me. :thumb:


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

There is no universal way to do this. The title may be in the resources where it can be changed with Resource Hacker, in the program code, or somewhere else. Every program is different. There are no standards for this, only guidelines, and they are frequently ignored. 

Many programs go to considerable lengths to ensure that program code is not modified.


----------



## AceInfinity (Jan 21, 2012)

I am sure the developer of whatever program you are trying to edit, does not want your name there anyways, taking credit for his work.


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

AceInfinity said:


> I am sure the developer of whatever program you are trying to edit, does not want your name there anyways, taking credit for his work.


This. 

@Victor1996: What you are trying to do sounds rather unethical. It would be wrong to try to pass off what somebody else has written as your own. 

We will not help you here, and I hope that you will consider abandoning this idea. You will get far greater satisfaction from learning to program and writing a tool of you own than stealing the work of somebody else.

Richard


----------

